# plants wanted



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

Looking for..

Glossistigma

Hygrophilia sp. any kind..

Rotala any kind.

african bolbitis 

Would love to pick some up at either meeting this weekend.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I have a really tiny amount of glosso that could get you started. Mine just established itself in a re-aquascaped tank, but the patch is small. I can spare about 10 or 20 nodes. This stuff grows pretty fast, so you really don't need to start with much.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I could spare a few rhizome inches of Bolbitis and a few stems of sunset Hygro but I can't make it to the meeting today....


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

Bring the few pieces of glosso to the meeting. Cya there!!


----------

